# Life is a Beach!



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2010)

Have the wine chores all taken care of for a while. We are headed to the Bahamas today with some good friends for a week of sun, fun, mojito's and relaxing! 

Don't worry Al, I have a house sitter for the week to hug those carboys! 

Looks like Tomas will head out and away from us once it crosses over Haiti





I will be checkin in and posting a few pics along the way!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 5, 2010)

the baby sitter has a straw...your supposed to mark the levels of teh carboys in a notebook whenever you go away



rookies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2010)

I put one of these on each carboy.........


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2010)

HUH I few sips out of your carboys and she'll be climbing your new racks.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 5, 2010)

actually i am surprised that he isn't taking 34 warships w him to the bahama's and let us not forget the bomb proof tunnel from the hotel to the umbrella on the beach


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 5, 2010)

have a great time and don't forget to call and write. Bring us all back a little surprise - we'll be waiting!!!


remember the 3 R's


relax - enjoy - and sip a little.


gotcha with the R's, huh?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh and the house sitter is packin' one of these.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 5, 2010)

figures!!!!!......he is involved w US defense..and what does he show us? a gun made in austria...!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice gun, I love my Glock 19!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2010)

That, for better or worse is now standard issue with many police forces (including the house sitter). Supposed to be a very reliable weapon....







Al Fulchino said:


> figures!!!!!......he is involved w US defense..and what does he show us? a gun made in austria...!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2010)

Loooooong travel day yesterday. 

ABQ to Las Vegas, change planes then Las Vegas to Fort Lauderdale. Landed at 12:00AM. By the time we got our bags and took the shuttle to the hotel for the night it was 1:00AM. Thanks Southwest!

Morning came way tooooo early.......





Taking the "little plane" in a few hours to Rock Point, Eleuthera, then beach attire!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 6, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> That, for better or worse is now standard issue with many police forces (including the house sitter). Supposed to be a very reliable weapon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all mine are american

now get back to your vacation and stop complaining about how long the travel was.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Mike with his first Glock taking aim...


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2010)

Bwa ah ah ah ah ah...........


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice pictures but I notice thebeach is deserted.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 8, 2010)

i was down in St thomas back in the first week of october for a wedding when another tropical storm had just been leaving...and that picture that Mike shows is pretty much how it stayed until the sucker passed..the good news is that these things only last a coupla days and then you are back to a mini paradise....politics excluded of course


----------



## Wade E (Nov 8, 2010)

You either hate the deserted beach or love it! I guess it depends on how horny your feeling!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2010)

But you know those Govt. employees. The right hand usually doesn't know what the left hand is doing.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 8, 2010)

is it me or is that two guys swinging in that hammock ?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Al Fulchino said:


> is it me or is that two guys swinging in that hammock ?



I zoomed in as far as my computor would allow and the person facing away is wearing mens shoes and the person facing us is a man. Sounds like more confessions when Mike returns!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 8, 2010)

it may have been a subliminal confession by him....  uh - oh


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 8, 2010)

You guys need to check your palms for hair.......

This is who you seem to think is a "dude".......

They is no one else here but us "chickens"....... Its "off" season for sure....











runningwolf said:


> Al Fulchino said:
> 
> 
> > is it me or is that two guys swinging in that hammock ?
> ...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2010)

Sure looks like a damn fine woman to me. You 2 need to get out of the winery more often!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 9, 2010)

Found someone to take our picture...


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like hefting those carboys around is agreeing with you Mike. But, uh, I thought your wife was blonde??


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2010)

Mike posted the wrong picture. I think he meant to post this one.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 9, 2010)

I am shocked . . . not at what I see but that some of your stuff makes it through my company's internet filters. Good thing I own the company! Gotta go chat with my IT guy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 9, 2010)

appleman said:


> Mike posted the wrong picture. I think he meant to post this one.




LMAO Now thats the Mike we've come to know! Mike, must feel great to come out once in a while! I know, "don't ask, don't tell". I think you better schedule some extra time with Father Al when you get back.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm ashamed of myself now. I was behaving myself up to this point, but that picture just begged for a bit of tweaking (not to mention the one in the "bottom" left corner).


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2010)

You guys are just plain sick and have too much time!


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 9, 2010)

Mike's vacation is getting very interesting


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 10, 2010)

OK,

No more pics with faces! You guys have way too much time on your hands!


----------



## Scott B (Nov 10, 2010)

This Looks Better!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2010)

Or this one....................


----------



## tonyt (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think y'all are giving Mike enough credit for his consumption abilities.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 10, 2010)

The crazy thing is they want $14 for a bottle of Yellow Tail!


----------



## Dean (Nov 10, 2010)

that's what it costs in Canada. Sick hey?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2010)

So getting back on track here. Are you still down there? If so, what the heck are you logged on here for? If you are back hame, tell us more about the trip.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2010)

Still here! We fly out on Saturday back to the states and then fly home on Sunday. We have been going to the beach every day and doing some day trips. Took out a little Hobie Cat yesterday for a few hours. Bought some fresh Conch from one of the locals and made Conch Salad for dinner last night. This AM we are headed to a place called Light House Beach. Only accessible via 4WD. Pink sand! Been doing some reading and getting sunburned....





We have good wireless in the Condo (when it is working).

Will post more pics later.


----------



## Scott B (Nov 11, 2010)

Light House Point looks like a beautiful place


http://www.eleuthera.com/lighthousepointphotos.html


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep that is the place and we made it today! It was beautiful and worth the trip. It was 3.3 miles off road and some of it was pretty ragged so glad we had an SUV.

We had much better weather than those pics as well. I will try and dump them to my laptop and upload some tonight.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 11, 2010)

We got pics!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 11, 2010)

ibglowin said:


> We got pics!







Mike your pictures are super! So how many "old man faces" can you see in the rock cliff?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, I need to go there bad for at least a few days!!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 12, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Scott (Nov 12, 2010)

Very nice thanks for letting us see


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 12, 2010)

Here is a few snaps of the local "tins" we be seeing in the water mon!





Tiger Ray






Tiger Fish







Stingray






We had a visit last evening from a 6 foot Nurse Shark (pic from the internet below) but it was too dark to get a good pic. He made a few passes and then headed on back out of the marina!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 12, 2010)

totally cool! Thanks for sharing (I wonder who many pics ofyour cellar came off the internet LOL)


----------



## fivebk (Nov 12, 2010)

Mike, the pics are awesome!!!!! Thanks for sharing with all of us.

BOB


----------



## grapeman (Nov 12, 2010)

Wanna switch places for a while Mike? 


Just bring a big straw and maybe a new liver!


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanx Mike
looking forward to talking with you when you return.
I'm sure that you helped their economy while you were there.


Maybe we all should have an 'annual' go-to place and meet there!!!


rick


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2010)

Last day........





Finally got a pic of one of the nurse sharks yesterday in the marina. Not as big as that one we saw a few nights ago but still pretty darn cool!

Interesting breakfast of refrigerator surprise this morning. Any "tin" leftover was game to go into the eggs mon!

We fly back to Ft. Lauderdale this afternoon and then home early tomorrow AM and back to reality.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 13, 2010)

abput five yrs ago while snorkelling in st thomas , i was scanning the ocean floor...saw something big, but in my scanning movement i looked away, as i did the shadow registered as being too big for comfort so i looked back...below me at about ten feet down was an 8-10 ft shark...being no expert i surfaced and warned the people around me who all proceeded to swim *fast*...did some research that night...nurse shark...they usually feed at night and in groups...this one was by himself..never the less...a bit of a shocker

you have had a nice trip Mike...yet i noticed that you were not in one of the pictures..how do i know these pictures are not just post card?  huh????


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 13, 2010)

Hmmmmm..........

I learned my lesson.No more pics of people for you guys! 

Too bad, as I have some rather nice ones of that "dude" in a string bikini.


----------



## vcasey (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice pics, looks like you've got some nice label material.

On a side note on my oldest son's check out dive he saw several nurse sharks and cudas and almost got shot by an idiot with a spear gun. He says the idiot frightened him more then the sea creatures.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out the HD Video Trailer!





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaY2n1ddE2k&hd=1"]LOST in the Bahamas![/ame]


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 18, 2010)

and and and now we have a movie star in our midst!!!!


yeah Mike and all


great trailer when is the full version going to be available?


Just bought a news comfort keyboard and usb mousefrom microsoft and it still spells words wrong. hummmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 18, 2010)

you have talent my friend!


----------



## Bartman (Nov 18, 2010)

At the risk of being too picky, the characters in this fine film are referred to as "young couples". I saw one young couple and Mike and his wife (we presume



). Where's the other young couple??


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2010)

Here is another version with a little more action and LOST mystery!





[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABBhHzs9IiI&hd=1"]LOST in the Bahamas Trailer 2[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2010)

Bart: You have a much happier wife if you describe her as part of a "young couple" rather than an "old couple" .....


----------



## Pablo (Nov 18, 2010)

Kalik beer is pretty good. We had some when we were in Nassau last year. I should have brought some back on the cruise ship.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2010)

Mike those clips were really cool. I wonder what video's you worked on ahead of time to get so good. Racking? Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## grapeman (Nov 18, 2010)

Great job Michael!


What was the unfinished steel building?


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Rich,

The old building with the rusted golf carts was an old abandoned golf course. The other was an old light house......

This island had so many neat locations for a LOST video trailer it was CRAZY!


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice skills Mike, film making skills, wine making skills, computer skills, nun- chuk skills, bow hunting skills...


----------



## tonyt (Nov 19, 2010)

Seven pages of posts living vicariously through someone else's vacation. What does that say about the rest of us? We envy Mike? We're bored? We need a vacation too?
We love ya Mike and next year we're coming with you. Okay?


----------

